
How useful are the different styles and the highlighting in this tutorial? - lishy
I have developed a new type of blog that allows different presentation styles and includes a source code highlighting feature. If you could find the time to take a look at a 60 second Hello World example at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lishman.io&#x2F;angular-2-hello-world, and then answer three short questions at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;IuLhhg, it would help me a great deal. Thanks. (see comments for links)
======
lishy
Here are the links.

Example - [http://lishman.io/angular-2-hello-
world](http://lishman.io/angular-2-hello-world)

Questions - [https://goo.gl/IuLhhg](https://goo.gl/IuLhhg)

